# Neuer 27" Gaming Monitor



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

möchte gerne auf einen 27 " umsteigen. Habe zur Zeit den LG L227WTP 22" und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur würde ich gerne noch intensiver in die Spiele eintauchen was meiner Ansicht nach mit einem 
größeren Monitor besser geht.. Oder was meint Ihr? Bin im Netzt auf viele wiedersprüchliche Infos gestoßen bezüglich 27" Monitoren..
Welche Monitore würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?? Der Hauptzweck des Monitors sind definitiv Spiele.
Hoffe Ihr Profis könnt mir helfen 

Greetz


----------



## mkay87 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich kann den Samsung P2770FH empfehlen. Spiele eigentlich auch fast nur mit meinem PC und dafür ist der TFT sehr gut geeignet. Keine Schlieren, etc. Man mekrt den größeren Pixelabstand auch nicht wenn man den Sitzabstand leicht vergrößert.


----------



## AnDCrySis (30. Juni 2011)

@Hardcore: naja wenns um das eintauchen in die spiele geht wird er schon nicht schlecht sein aber da brauchst auch genügend sitzabstand ansonsten ist das nicht das wahre

 wenn du sowas wie css, cod bf etc. spielst ist er zu groß um die übersicht zu behalten, da reicht ein 24" monitor auf alle fälle. kommt auf deinen sitzabstand drauf an.

ich sitze gute 40-50 cm vom bildschirm weg und da bin ich mit dem 24" vollkommen bedient, noch größer und du behälst keine übersicht 


ansonsten -> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...PISY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309419561&sr=8-1  empfehle ich den wie mein Vorredner

24" LED: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1309419642&sr=1-1

bist mit beiden bestens bedient


----------



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten 

Weiß nicht warum aber ich stehe nicht so auf Samsung.. Die Optik ist meiner Meinung nach doch sehr gewöhnugsbedürftig.. Das war unter anderem auch der Grund warum 
ich mir zum Fernsehen einen Lcd von Panasonic gekauft habe...
Gibt es noch Highlights von anderen Firmen mit denen Ihr Erfahrungen habt??

@ AnDCrySis: meinst Du? Ist echt zu groß...  Sitze auch ca 60-70 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt und spiele sehr gerne Shooter


----------



## mkay87 (30. Juni 2011)

Das ist nicht zu groß. am besten du sitzt etwa 80 cm weg, dann hast du auch in den schnelleren Shootern immer die Übersicht.


----------



## AnDCrySis (30. Juni 2011)

ja wie mkay87 es sagt, wenn du jetzt wie er schreibt 80 cm wegsitzt ist das alles kein thema, bloß bei 40-50 cm hast du nicht mehr den überblick wie gewünscht 

also nachmessen


----------



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

Also 80 cm bekomme ich hin... Je nachdem ob ich mich zurücklehne oder nicht 
Merkt mann bei 27" bei schnellen Shootern das das Bild nachzieht oder ähnliches??
Habt Ihr noch Vorschläge von anderen Firmen??
Wie sieht es denn aus wenn Ihr mal ein Dokument schreibt, also für die alltäglichen Nebensachen, sind dafür die 27" zu groß oder wie kommt Ihr damit zurecht?


----------



## AnDCrySis (30. Juni 2011)

naja auch wenn du samsung designtechnisch nich so magst, was sie größtenteils abliefern ist halt einfach gut  so wie der 27 zöller

bei dem gibt es bei schnellen shootern keine schlieren (dank 1ms) und du bekommst 2 textdokumente nebeneinander auf den bildschirm  soviel ich weiß


----------



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

Welchen Monitor hast du denn?


----------



## AnDCrySis (30. Juni 2011)

ich hab den bx2450 von samsung, led 2ms reaktionszeit und nen verdammt geiler kontrast ;D

wollte mir aber auch erst den 27" kaufen


----------



## mkay87 (30. Juni 2011)

Hardcore schrieb:


> Also 80 cm bekomme ich hin... Je nachdem ob ich mich zurücklehne oder nicht
> Merkt mann bei 27" bei schnellen Shootern das das Bild nachzieht oder ähnliches??
> Habt Ihr noch Vorschläge von anderen Firmen??
> Wie sieht es denn aus wenn Ihr mal ein Dokument schreibt, also für die alltäglichen Nebensachen, sind dafür die 27" zu groß oder wie kommt Ihr damit zurecht?


 
Der Samsung hat z.B. 1ms. Du merkst keinerlei Schlieren, da zieht in Spielen nichts nach. Und beim arbeiten sind 27 Zoll auch nicht zu groß, eher angenehm da man viele Seiten auf den Bildschirm bekommt.


----------



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

Und warum hast Du Dich doch für einen 24" entschieden?
Übert einen 24èr  habe ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht.. Und bin zu dem Ergebniss gekommen, das ich dann aber auch gleich bei meinem 22" bleiben kann, weil die Unterschiede nicht so extrem sein werden..


----------



## AnDCrySis (30. Juni 2011)

êinfach aus dem grund weil mein sitzabstand zu gering war/ist, und weil der 27er genau die gleiche auflösung hat wie nen 24er und da sieht man wenn man nicht genug abstand hat schön die Pixel 

desweiteren ist der bx ein schöner led mit nem schönen kontrast, da sehen die fabren einfach prächtig aus .... -> das waren so die hauptgründe

FAZIT: wenn du weit genug wegsitzt kannst du ohne bedenken zugreifen


----------



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

Danke euch 
Gibt es noch andere Vorschläge ausser Samsung?


----------



## mythus (30. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin da auch auf der suche in meiner Auswahl stehen
1.Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H LED H+D
2. ASUS VE278Q, 27"
3. BENQ M2700HD

habe mal nee Vergleichliste gemacht


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Nachbar hat seit etwa einem Monat den eben gelisteten Asus und der ist sehr gut. Das Bild sieht super aus und der Monitor selbst auch. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Keygen (30. Juni 2011)

3 monitore nehmen, zusammen schliesssen, da reichen 22" vollkommen, und dann bist du wirklich in der welt der games


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Denem Username nach zu Urteilen aber keiner käuflich erworbenen.


----------



## narcosubs (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch den Asus VE 278Q und bin zufrieden damit. Keine Schlieren oder Corona und die Farben und Kontrast find ich super im Vergleich zum Samsung 2233RZ, den ich vorher hatte.
Und die Sorge, daß 27" zu gross sind, ist pillepalle. Ich garantiere Dir, wenn Du ihn hast, wird er Dir in 4 Wochen zu klein vorkommen ...
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## Hardcore (30. Juni 2011)

@ Keygen: 3 Monitore... das wäre natürlich cool  Fürchte nur das ich mein System dann auch noch komplett upgraden muß 
Den Asus habe ich auch im Visier...
@ Narcosubs : Meinst du wirklich? Im Fernseher Bereich ging es mir  tatsächlich auch so. Hatte mir nen 94cm geholt und der ist mir total  Groß vorgekommen..
Kurze Zeit später hab ich mich gefragt warum ich keinen größeren gekauft habe 
Das Game Feeling ist beim 27" also deutlich besser als beim 22" oder??


----------



## narcosubs (1. Juli 2011)

Ich gebe zu, daß ich mich gestern vielleicht etwas provokant ausgedrückt habe, aber mir ging das bislang bei jedem grösseren Monitor so: Beim Auspacken denkt man "********, ist der riesig!" und dann hab ich mich ratzfatz dran gewöhnt. Klar, 40 cm, wie hier jemand schrieb, sollte man natürlich nicht vorhocken, damit man beim Zocken nicht den Kopf drehen muss, um alles zu überblicken. Denke, 70 - 80 sollten es schon sein.
Den Unterschied zwischen 22" und 24" nimmt man hingegen kaum wahr; da hab ich mir lieber gleich den grossen geholt.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Vater hat den P2770 HD


klasse ding


----------



## Hardcore (2. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Denke das es der Asus VE278Q werden wird.. 
@ narcosubs: Gibt es schwierigkeiten mit den Einstellungen? Also die Optimale Bildqualität zu bekommen?


----------



## narcosubs (2. Juli 2011)

Nö, ich betreibe ihn weitgehend mit den Standart-Farbeinstellungen. Helligkeit und Kontrast habe ich sogar noch ein wenig gesenkt.
Dann gibt es noch ein Feature, mit dem der Monitor über einen Sensor die Helligkeit automatisch der Umgebung anpasst. Das habe ich aber abgeschaltet; man sieht auch keinen grossen Unterschied.
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## kL| (2. Juli 2011)

Ich stand auch vor der mit dem Asus und dem Samsung sa550. In zahlreichen Foren gab es negative Berichte über den Asus. Vorallem was Farben und Schlieren angeht. Die Schlieren lassen sich über das OSD zwar abstellen, aber die Farben naja. Es wird überall empfohlen die Einstellungen dafür über den Grafiktreiber vorzunehmen,. Wenn man ihn als Einzelmonitor hat, ist das annehmbar aber auf keinen Fall gut. Für 2 unterschiedliche aber nie. 



narcosubs schrieb:


> Nö, ich betreibe ihn weitgehend mit den  Standart-Farbeinstellungen.



Sorry aber dann hast du von Farben keine Ahnung. Die Werkseinstellung sind grauenhaft. Ich wollte das selber nicht glauben, aber ich habe es selbst gesehen. Ein Kumpel hat ihn sich gekauft um ihn neben seinem bx2450 zu betreiben. Das ist unmöglich, es sei denn du legst keinen Wert auf Farben.

Der sa550 ist aber auch nicht perfekt. Bei den Farben kann er nich mit meinem le40b650 mithalten.

Ich habe jetzt eine neue Graka und nun kann ich endlich den HDMI Schwarzwert ändern. Also geht jetzt die Einstellorgier von vorne los.


----------



## narcosubs (2. Juli 2011)

Ich behaupte ja nicht, der Monitorfreak vor dem Herrn zu sein, und 300€ fürn 27er ist ja auch eher Low End, da muss man sicher auch an der einen oder anderen Stelle Abstriche machen.
Ich weiss jedenfalls, daß der 2233RZ, den ich vorher hatte und lange Zeit als _der_ Gamingmonitor gehandelt wurde, nicht gegen den Asus anstinken kann, was die Bildqualität angeht. Der sieht einfach nur grau dagegen aus.


----------



## Hardcore (2. Juli 2011)

Danke an euch 
Muß mir das alles noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen... Wenn ich noch Fragen habe melde ich mich


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

Hardcore schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an euch
> Muß mir das alles noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen... Wenn ich noch Fragen habe melde ich mich



Wenn du ihn hast schreib mal wie du ihn findest.


----------



## mythus (16. Juli 2011)

Habe gesehen das es auch das Model VK278Q gibt
mit Webcam aber wichtig mit LED Hintergrudnbeleuchtung ist aber auch etwas teurer 
Und zum Reacktionszeit gibt es unterscheidliche aussagen einmal 2ms und einmal 5ms
also welchen nehmen 
Asus VK278Q oder VE278Q


----------



## tobibo (16. Juli 2011)

Nimm den, der dir von der Ausstattung besser gefällt.
Imo sind die Reaktionszeiten nur Marketing, da sie nur den übergang zwischen grau/grau angeben und kein inputlag beinhalten, kein monitor der Welt wird jemals reale 2ms reaktionszeit haben.
Am besten, du schaust dir mal tests von beiden (z.B. Auf prad.de) an.


----------



## narcosubs (16. Juli 2011)

Der VE 278Q hat auch Led-Beleuchtung. Soweit ich weiss, ist der Unterschied lediglich die eingebaute Webcam beim VK.


----------

